# Oak Leaves?



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright guys, I've been hearing people talk about using oak leave's as a substitute for indian almond leaves in their tanks...and since Jiro's looking a little gray since I moved him from the breeding tank I'm thinking he could use something to help him de-stress. So, I was wondering, what kind of oak leaves work best(cause there are an incredible amount of oak species around me) and should I pick green leaves and let them dry or old leaves that have been on the ground for who knows how long....just curious ;-)


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

OFL told me that any species works (though I personally am staying away from red/scarlet because one of those are poisonous to bunnies and horses!). And the leaves have to fall off naturally. So get the ones off the ground.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

There was a thread on the best leaves to use.... gah i cant find it now but im looking.... 
Make sure the leaves dry naturally and the trees cant have pesticides or anything else used on them the leaves will absorb that.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Creat said:


> There was a thread on the best leaves to use.... gah i cant find it now but im looking....
> Make sure the leaves dry naturally and the trees cant have pesticides or anything else used on them the leaves will absorb that.


this one?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Ooo. That was great! Makes me think it is the scarlet that are poisonous for the bunnies and horses. The cool thing about scarlet oaks is that they don't actually lose their leaves until the spring!

I have some black or blue oaks in the backyard. I would love to recreate the test with them if anyone would be interested?


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks for the info guys, i just went outside and grabbed some oak leaves that were lying around...I thin they were either white oak or red oak...in any case I can already see them darkening the water a bit...Thanks again XD


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Tisia said:


> this one?


that is a cool thread!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Tisia yes it was


----------

